# Full HD 3D 120 Hz - welcher Anschluss und welches Kabel?



## Toastbrot0815 (31. März 2013)

Hey

Habe mir nun endlich meinen neuen Bildschirm bestellt BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich .

Da er ja im 2D Modus 144Hz und im 3D Modus 120 Hz beherrscht brauche ich ja ein anderes Kabel. Der Monitor hat VGA, DVI und HDMI, leider keinen Display Port. 

Nun zur Frage: Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich ein DVI Dual-Link Kabel brauche damit das auch alles so funktioniert? HDMI ist leider schon belegt (Fernseher), also bleibt noch VGA und DVI. VGA fällt logischerweise raus. Und gibt es irgendeinen Nachteil zwischen einem DVI Dual Link-, HDMI- und einem Displayport-Kabel? Oder sind alle gleich gut? 

Habe mich bisher nicht wirklich mit 3D und 120 Hz beschäftigt deshalb weiß ich nicht ob es reicht wenn ich einfach ein DVI-Dual Link Kabel anschließe?

mfg


----------



## chiller (31. März 2013)

120/144Hz gehen nur über  DVI Dual Link oder Displayport, und nein es gibt keine Nachteile.

HDMI bringt Soundübertragung mit, Displayport 10 bit Farbtiefe.

DisplayPort

High Definition Multimedia Interface

Digital Visual Interface


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2013)

Displayport und HDMI böten noch Audioübertragung, ansonsten ist Dual Link DVI in dem Fall genauso gut da der Monitor ja keine Lautsprecher oder einen integrierten DAC hat.

Theoretisch ist auch HDMI (1.3 und höher) für die 120Hz Übertragung geeignet, die Frage ist nur ob der Bildschirm das kann; in dem Fall kommt diese Möglichkeit aber anscheinend sowieso nicht in Frage.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (31. März 2013)

Nein, meine Grafikkarte hat nur einen HDMI Anschluss und den brauch ich für den Fernsher

Aber wenn alles mit einem DVI-Dual Link Kabel auch funktioniert dann passt es ja.

Noch eine kurze Frage: Macht es einen Unterschied in der Dauer in der Übertragung wenn das Kabel länger ist? (In meinem Fall 1,5 und 2m)


Bei meinem HDMI Kabel (5M) kommt es mir oft vor, dass der Ton leicht verzögert ist.

Ich frage deshalb, weil bei Amazon das 2m Kabel direkt von Amazon versendet wird und das 1,5m nur von einem Dritthändler. Nach Österreich dauert das dann immer 3-5 Tage und bei Amazon selbst nur 1-3


----------



## beren2707 (31. März 2013)

Ist beim XL2411T kein Kabel mehr mitgeliefert? Bei meinem XL2410T war noch ein Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel im Karton.
P.S. Diverse Anbieter schreiben zum Monitor dazu:


			
				Produktbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> DVI-D- und VGA-Kabel im Lieferumfang


----------



## chiller (31. März 2013)

Bei meinem 2411T war eines dabei.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (31. März 2013)

Das kann natürlich sein allerdings steht bei der Seite, bei der ich ihn bestellt habe kein Lieferumfang dabei. Noch dazu ist er im Angebot wer weiß vielleicht legen sie da keins bei?

Monitor TFT 24" (60,96 cm) BENQ XL2411T, Audio


----------



## beren2707 (31. März 2013)

Sofern es keine BULK-Ware ist (evtl. Rückläufer oder Sonstiges) muss das Kabel (oder besser gesagt das DVI-D und ein (unnützes) D-SUB-Kabel) im Karton sein, da dies von benQ aus im Lieferumfang des XL2411T enthalten ist und ein Händler nicht eigenmächtig den Lieferumfang reduzieren darf, sofern nicht anders angegeben.  Keine Sorge, die Kabel liegen sicherlich im Karton drin.
Falls du sichergehen möchtest, würde ich eine kurze eMail an Ditech schicken, die werden dir sicherlich Auskunft erteilen.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (31. März 2013)

Ok dann passt es ja, ist kein Rückläufer, komplett neu.

Dann danke ich für eure Hilfe, schönen Abend noch 

Edit: Weiß zufällig jemand wie lange das mitgelieferte Kabel ist? Irgendwie finde ich auf der BenQ Seite nur den 2420T


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2013)

> Noch eine kurze Frage: Macht es einen Unterschied in der Dauer in der  Übertragung wenn das Kabel länger ist? (In meinem Fall 1,5 und 2m)
> 
> 
> Bei meinem HDMI Kabel (5M) kommt es mir oft vor, dass der Ton leicht verzögert ist.



Der Ton ist verzögert? Schau mal in das Handbuch von deinem TV, ob es da einen PC-Modus gibt. Falls ja, versuchs mal damit.

Die Länge beim DVI-Kabel sollte nichts ausmachen. Erst ab 10 Meter ist eine "Grenze" erreicht. Aber auch die kann man mit einem DVI-Verstärker überschreiten.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (2. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Ton ist verzögert? Schau mal in das Handbuch von deinem TV, ob es da einen PC-Modus gibt. Falls ja, versuchs mal damit.
> 
> Die Länge beim DVI-Kabel sollte nichts ausmachen. Erst ab 10 Meter ist eine "Grenze" erreicht. Aber auch die kann man mit einem DVI-Verstärker überschreiten.



Hmm müsste ich schauen, aber ich gkaub nicht, kenn die Einstellungen ja

Aber das mit dem DVI beruhigt mich, Ton gibt es da ja auch keinem also passt das

Danke


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (2. April 2013)

So, hab nun die Bedienungsanleitung durchgeschaut und tatsächlich es gibt so einen PC-Modus, allerdings wurde der schon automatisch aktiviert als ich den das erste Mal verbunden hab und das Gerät als Computer eingestellt habe


----------

